# Your favorite or go to cigar accessories?



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

I was playing with all my cigar stuff earlier and cleaning them up with a cloth and just overall admiring the collection of accessories i had. after cleaning and polishing everything, i was trying to sort them out and put them away based on how frequently i use them, and which ones i liked the best. i have 4 lighters-a black bugatti, a black rocky patel diplomat, a dunhill unique in silver a chome dupont minijet, but also just ordered a matte black dupont maxijet lighter. i have a bunch of cutters and punches as well-a silver xikar, a carbon fiber xikar ultra, a silver colibri, a dupont black maxijet, a davidoff silver cutter, a montecristo slimline samurai cutter, a griffin's punch, a generic black punch, and a black dupont maxijet punch as well. while organizing them, i was trying to figure out which were my favorite-lighter, and cutter, but i couldn't decide. i think my fav cutter is the davidoff, but couldn't decide which lighter i liked the best. i love the dunhill unique, but i also love the dupont minijet. it's small, holds a good amount of butane, and lights every single time without fail-also, since my wife bought it for me, it holds great sentimental value as well.


----------



## Mr. 300zx (Feb 27, 2013)

My ronson jet light is my go to every day lighter. Its beat to hell. My uncle gave it to my 3 years ago and I've had. To do some modifications to keep it working. It works 50% of the time... all the time. I love it. Also have a xikar pipe lighter i borrow from my father... only use that for my special smokes... my go to cutter.. well only cutter for that matter.. is a plastic partagas one i bought from a local gas station when i was 12... most of. My stuff isnt pretty... but makes me smile when i use em.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

My Palio cutter and ST Dupont MaxiJet.


----------



## Big_e (Feb 21, 2013)

My Jetline magna quad flame and my trusty Xikar V-cutter. I never leave home without them.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

Mr. 300zx said:


> My ronson jet light is my go to every day lighter. Its beat to hell. My uncle gave it to my 3 years ago and I've had. To do some modifications to keep it working. It works 50% of the time... all the time. I love it. Also have a xikar pipe lighter i borrow from my father... only use that for my special smokes... my go to cutter.. well only cutter for that matter.. is a plastic partagas one i bought from a local gas station when i was 12... most of. My stuff isnt pretty... but makes me smile when i use em.


LOL it works 50% of the time all the time. Good one! I will be picking up one of these soon.

My go to lighter is my Xikar ex. That hybrid soft flame is simply the best lighter I have ever used. I prefer the soft flame when it's not windy and the hybrid brings the temperature up enough that I can touch up and re-light a dead stogie with ease without over torching the stick. Picked it up on cigar auctioneer for like 30 bucks or something.

My go to cutter right now is the stainless CC perfect cutter with the "D" grips. It gives me a lot of leverage and perfect cuts and most of all no mess.


----------



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

TJB-i love the soft flame on my dunhill too, but like u said-it's so hard to use outside with the wind. It just doesnt stay lit like a torch.


----------



## JeepGuy (Dec 7, 2012)

Cuban crafters stainless steel perfect cutter and el cheapo jet lighter i picked up in a sampler. Not the fanciest pair but they do a pretty good job every time!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Got to be my Palio cutter, the one thing I always make sure to have around.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## Jimmy James (Jul 4, 2012)

The cheap twist out punch I keep on my keys. Mainly because its the closest to me.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Love lighting cigars with the AB Burner and Palio cutter has been a favorite for a while


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

I have that AB burner too, but I never use it because that means I would have to get up :smoke:. Xikar straight cutter. Maxi and Minijet lighters backed up by a couple of Ronsons. Stinky floor standing ashtray.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

palio cutter, xikar multi-tool, blazer lighter


----------



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

Ky70 said:


> Love lighting cigars with the AB Burner and Palio cutter has been a favorite for a while


That's really cool. I use the rocky patel diplomat 5 flame torch at home:


----------



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

Not sure why i'm having issues posting pics from the ipad, but here are the linx to the rp lighter

Imageshack - imageqfd.jpg

Imageshack - imagenanq.jpg


----------



## sillyrabbit72 (Aug 14, 2012)

yellowv said:


> My Palio cutter and ST Dupont MaxiJet.


seconded


----------



## Dazz (Dec 21, 2012)

Here's what I use -

















Just ordered a composite Palio along with my recent cigar order a few days ago.

Cheers-
Dazz


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Ky70 said:


> Love lighting cigars with the AB Burner and Palio cutter has been a favorite for a while


This is my exact setup!


----------



## henjg124 (Dec 16, 2012)

My Ronson and my SAK.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

My every day carry includes the cheapskate combo of the Ronson and the Perfecto. Not pretty, but functional. Can not see carry of anything else when who knows what else may be in my pocket, too.


----------



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

How is the perfecto cutter? What size will it cut up to?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

My Palio and my Ronson.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

yellot00tr said:


> How is the perfecto cutter? What size will it cut up to?


Not really sure how big a RG this will cut. I rarely smoke a cigar much larger than a robusto. If I am smoking a 60RG Nub or similar cigar size, I prefer a X cut from my V-cutter.


----------



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Not really sure how big a RG this will cut. I rarely smoke a cigar much larger than a robusto. If I am smoking a 60RG Nub or similar cigar size, I prefer a X cut from my V-cutter.


When i was at cigar inn the other nite, i got a RyJ torpedo and they cut it with a v cutter. First time i ever saw anyone cut a torpedo that way. Interesting at the very least. Not sure how much it did for the cigar.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't really have a go-to lighter, it depends on how quickly I want to light up at that time. But for cutters, I LOVE my Xikar V-Cutter on anything that isn't torpedo shaped at the head. In that case I'll use one of my Xi2's.


----------



## NuG (Sep 1, 2009)

Mine are my Xikar Xi1's, I have a blue one and a Tobacco leaf scheme - great cut everytime.

I dont have a go to lighter, still looking for one that fires up everytime if that is even possible.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Xikar V cutter and Ronson.
Don't need anything else.

Soft flame pipe lighter and tamping tool when smoking a pipe.


----------



## sillyrabbit72 (Aug 14, 2012)

NuG said:


> Mine are my Xikar Xi1's, I have a blue one and a Tobacco leaf scheme - great cut everytime.
> 
> I dont have a go to lighter, still looking for one that fires up everytime if that is even possible.


the st. dupont maxijet fires up every time my dad has had a couple for almost 5 years now and ive never seen a miss fire. ive had mine for a few months and never once had it not light.


----------



## ChanCon (Jan 3, 2013)

Plain black Palio and a Red Blazer PB-207. They've never let me down.


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

Any torch will work for me. Fire will light my cigar.

But I absolutely positively without a doubt must have my *Xikar V-Cut*.

Works flawlessly on anything up to 64 RG. It's impossible to ruin a cut, and always smokes beautifully.


----------



## Jay_Rich (Feb 26, 2013)

I like my 3 torch Cohiba lighter but its pretty intense! Gonna take some getting use too.

It also has a punch on it!


----------



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

i just received my dupont ligne 8 matte black lighter yesterday. it's uber nice, and i found out that i can use the dupont xtend butane for it instead of having to buy the blue butane. also waiting on a matte black dupont maxijet lighter. not sure what happened, but i went a lil crazy recently buying cutters and lighters


----------



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

My new dupont ligne 8 lighter. Sorry i cant post the pics directly from the ipad for some reason so these are the links

Imageshack - imagebvg.jpg

Imageshack - imagelwi.jpg

Imageshack - imageeswv.jpg


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## fiatster (Jan 8, 2013)

Cuban crafters stainless steel perfect cutter.


----------



## Stinky (Mar 27, 2006)

I've carried the XiKar since it was invented. At one point in time (years ago) I had to rebuild the XiKar mechanism. It's worked just fine since.

I also carry a 38-40 WIN brass cartridge as a punch.

Lighters I carry are either the Jetline Zippo insert or the JetLine Paramount Double Torch. All very dependable.

View attachment 75845


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

I love the Xikar V cutter and DuPont Maxijet. I also use a Xikar Tech single flame if I'm out. I have the AB burner referenced earlier in the thread for large RG cigars


----------



## Madlying (May 10, 2011)

I have a Black Ops Kilo triple flame lighter that I have had for some time now, and it always works great.


----------



## fiatster (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm thinking my favorite cigar accessory is nice craft beer or a little Jack Daniel's.


----------



## henjg124 (Dec 16, 2012)

Stinky said:


> I've carried the XiKar since it was invented. At one point in time (years ago) I had to rebuild the XiKar mechanism. It's worked just fine since.
> 
> I also carry a 38-40 WIN brass cartridge as a punch.
> 
> ...


One of the rosewood pieces kept popping off on my Xicar. I believe I glued it back on and stopped using it and went to using the SAK. Hey Stinky, I picked up a couple of ashtrays the other day and gave one to my dad and he says it's the best ashtray ever, thanks.


----------

